# Our Family Christmas Card Photo



## TylerStewart (Dec 3, 2012)

We had my uncle (who is into photography) come by and take a photo for our Christmas cards. This is a pretty typical day around here.... Me off in my own little world playing with tortoises.... Wife looking amazing with a kid on the hip. Other boys destroying the house. I think they turned out cute


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG, LMAO. That is a great photo.


----------



## Neal (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a good photo, but get that damn expensive tortoise upright and off the table.


and +1 for the scriptures on the table!


----------



## bigred (Dec 3, 2012)

Neal said:


> This is a good photo, but get that damn expensive tortoise upright and off the table.
> 
> 
> and +1 for the scriptures on the table!





Very funny, didnt notice that until you pointed it out. I like the little guy with his finger in his nose. You will have to save that and show him when hes older


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 3, 2012)

That is the perfect family photo!


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2012)

And THIS is why I stopped at ONE!!!!!


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> And THIS is why I stopped at ONE!!!!!



DITTO


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2012)

Neal said:


> and +1 for the scriptures on the table!



awesome!, the best part!

seriously that is one incredible picture! i gotta know, how much of that was staged and how much of that was a true glimpse into your kitchen! LOL


i love how the DOG is looking at the camera! haha


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! That table is normally covered in boxes, mostly my excess tortoise stuff that I can't find any other good place for in the house. It's near impossible to get the kids to do what you want. The nose picking was just natural. He's usually in his undies with marker scribbled on his legs and stomach. The Angry Birds "cape" comes and goes. Our other dog is too hyper to get her to sit by "Bella," so we didn't even try. This dog is pretty mellow and stayed there as long as I was close. Good catch on the scriptures, Neal! The radiated was only upside-down in short intervals


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2012)

a big thumbs up!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Dec 3, 2012)

This is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 3, 2012)

Very Cool Pic!


----------



## muffinjenn (Dec 4, 2012)

That is just priceless! lol[/i]


----------



## cherylim (Dec 4, 2012)

What a fantastic picture. Love it!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome pic!!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 4, 2012)

That is spectacular...haha it kind of looks like your oldest is eating the contents of the egg tray for breakfast


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2012)

My favorite parts revolve around your wife. She's wearing heels and jewelry, holding a supposedly hot cookie sheet with a pot holder, and yet that same hot cookie sheet is almost resting on the baby's foot....and UGH! is that a dirty diaper on the corner of the kitchen table?

This is a great picture, Tyler. Are you really going to put it on your Christmas cards this year? Great fun!


----------



## Katherine (Dec 4, 2012)

The best holiday photograph I have seen in years. Any you have a beautiful family Tyler, looks like they keep you busy


----------



## arotester (Dec 4, 2012)

good pic..
feel sorry for the dog though ,everyone have something to eat except him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome picture and congratulation on having a wonderful family


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 4, 2012)

That should be in a magazine!! It really is an amazing picture!!.....all boys huh?? Your poor wife


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 4, 2012)

That is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 4, 2012)

This is what you will remember, and your kids will remember... The everyday living as a family! Kudos to you for thinking of this! Much better than the stress and pressure of trying to get everyone dressed up and behaving and smiling in a traditional family photo! This will be a priceless treasure I am sure! 


I love the dog too, he seems to be the only one looking at the camera with the thought ... Just say cheese people ....


----------



## kathyth (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice family picture!
A bunch of cuties, including the animals!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 4, 2012)

Funny stuff, that! Saturday is get your pets picture with Santa at our local feed store. I'll be taking Fred. Can't wait to see Santa's face when I pull him out of the carrier!


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> My favorite parts revolve around your wife. She's wearing heels and jewelry, holding a supposedly hot cookie sheet with a pot holder, and yet that same hot cookie sheet is almost resting on the baby's foot....and UGH! is that a dirty diaper on the corner of the kitchen table?
> 
> This is a great picture, Tyler. Are you really going to put it on your Christmas cards this year? Great fun!



Thanks again, everyone! Yes, we are using this in our cards, we've already got them printed and in our hands and most of them going out in a day or two. That is a dirty diaper.... We have two kids still in diapers, a third still using them at night, so we are constantly surrounded by diapers, and figured it'd be appropriate in the photo. There's spilled milk in there but I think got covered by the paper towels, overdue tortoise eggs, homework, empty bottle, spilled cookies.... In the larger version, there's a bunch of dirty laundry and pile of shoes on the left side. Last year, we did kinda a formal thing and it's just not our style. Nothing here is ever in order, so why fake it?


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 4, 2012)

That's the perfect family photo!
Aw I just realized.. is that a radiata on its back on the table?


----------



## lori12386 (Dec 4, 2012)

That is awesome. One of the best pictures i have seen. I think its a perfect card and will be on everyones fridge for awhile!


----------



## qixer01 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's a cute idea. Turned out real good.


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic! This is exactly the kind of holiday card I would want to receive in the mail. It would knock all other contenders off the fireplace mantle!!


----------



## laney (Dec 6, 2012)

Brilliant, makes me want to be part of the family


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 6, 2012)

I absolutely love it! Did the little Angry Bird color on himself? And how on earth did you wife get a chance to even get dressed that day? Let alone look fabulous and composed?


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice pic!
Now I have a taste for a cookie


----------



## Angi (Dec 6, 2012)

Very cool! I have thought about sending out a REAL family Christmas letter, one that I tell everyone what REALLY happend this year LOL and not a bunch of fluff


----------



## terryo (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing! That is the BEST Christmas card I have ever seen. I love it!


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 7, 2012)

that is totally awesome!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Neal said:


> And +1 for the scriptures on the table!



Ditto!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 7, 2012)

terryo said:


> Amazing! That is the BEST Christmas card I have ever seen. I love it!



That's word-for-word what I was going to say 
So awesome! You have a beautiful family!! 4 boys- how fun!


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2012)

Four boys! I have 5 sons, all grown now. Hang on...you're in for the most wonderful ride of your life!


----------



## shellysmom (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahaha! That's so awesome. Resembles my house a bit; the beautiful chaos of animals and kids everywhere... Perfect!!!


----------



## Vegasarah (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, this made my day. This totally captures you guys! Your kids are so adorable! And yes, his wife is really that hot in real life lol! This is just amazing, I love it!


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic, we also have three boys and a small zoo (smaller then yours though). It looks perfect!


----------

